# Americare Ambulance Interview



## sgd51587 (Jul 9, 2012)

I know there are a few threads regarding this company...but I have an interview scheduled with them this friday and was wondering if anyone has recently gone through their hiring process. i'm a little nervous because i was told i would be evaluated on my skills and it's been a few months since ive practiced them. Also, does anyone know what the pay starts off at for a new emt-b with no prior experience?


----------



## djarmpit (Jul 11, 2012)

I have an interview tomorrow


----------



## Frogurt (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm in your exact shoes.  My interview is today(Friday) at 3pm with Americare and I, too, am hesitant about the hands-on portion of the interview because of how long its been since I touched equipment.  Oh well.  Just going to dive in and do the best I can.  If it doesn't work out, it doesn't work out.


----------



## djarmpit (Jul 13, 2012)

Know these:

OPQRST
DCAPBTLS
APGAR
SAMPLE
signs/symptons of CHF, pul edema, asthma, etc


----------



## sgd51587 (Jul 13, 2012)

how do you guys think you did? After my interview they said i should expect a call either tonight or beginning next week if i got the position. On my skills i sized the c-collar a little too big =/ but besides that i did well on my written test and my oral interview. 

BTW thanks for the heads up on all the mnemonics!


----------



## Frogurt (Jul 13, 2012)

sgd51587 said:


> how do you guys think you did? After my interview they said i should expect a call either tonight or beginning next week if i got the position. On my skills i sized the c-collar a little too big =/ but besides that i did well on my written test and my oral interview.
> 
> BTW thanks for the heads up on all the mnemonics!



Same here. 

I feel like I'm talking to myself right now.


----------



## VelvetyOne (Jul 20, 2012)

*Americare HIRED*

Son was hired earlier this week with AmeriCare!


----------

